
Large European routing leak sends traffic through China Telecom - CrucialTaunt
https://blog.apnic.net/2019/06/07/large-european-routing-leak-sends-traffic-through-china-telecom/
======
panpanna
Someone please write a real-time monitoring tool for this kinda of things at
home.

It would really be fun to see what continents are currently seeking packets I
sent to Google and how it changes over time

